# Its a long shot but...



## chattygirl197811 (Aug 6, 2012)

I dont suppose any of you expectant mothers happen to live anywhere remotely near Havant in Hampshire?  I have great friends & family but it would be nice to make friends/meet up for coffee with someone who's in the same boat. In the actual village where I live there are no groups and I wont really get to know my midwife as my care is mostly consultant led so wont see her hardly. Just a thought!


----------



## Monkey (Aug 6, 2012)

chattygirl197811 said:


> I dont suppose any of you expectant mothers happen to live anywhere remotely near Havant in Hampshire?  I have great friends & family but it would be nice to make friends/meet up for coffee with someone who's in the same boat. In the actual village where I live there are no groups and I wont really get to know my midwife as my care is mostly consultant led so wont see her hardly. Just a thought!



I'm miles away - Birmingham! - or that would have been fab.

Might be worth asking if you can see your community mw a bit more - mine was happy last time that I could call and make an appointment when there should have been one, iyswim, and the hospital encouraged me to see her to discuss birth choices, breastfeeding etc.

This time, the new community mw has just booked me all the regular appointments and said she'll cancel them if we need to.

We're all here virtually too, don't forget. I know not quite the same, but a start.


----------



## Babysaurus (Aug 6, 2012)

Hello, Sorry I am in Yorkshire or I would have been happy to meet up too! I can message you my phone number if that helps...? Not in the same boat any more but as Herbie's is only 9 weeks old I can still remember!


----------



## chattygirl197811 (Aug 9, 2012)

Thanks ladies! yes at least we all have each other on-line. I'll also give aqua natal classes after 12 weeks might be fun. x


----------



## chattygirl197811 (Aug 9, 2012)

PS thanks Babaysaurus yes sure feel free to message me, I promise I wont stalk you! Just sometimes I wish I could talk to someone who knows exactly how I'm feeling thats all. Congrats on your 9 week old! bet there keeping you busy ;0) x


----------



## Babysaurus (Aug 10, 2012)

Hello! Yes, the delay in me replying is due to him keeping me busy! i'll message when I have the chance, promise! x


----------

